# Schwinn Skipper with Brake Bridge???



## silentda213gangster (Dec 11, 2022)

I was checking out the National Classifieds and came across this Schwinn Skipper and upon a closer look it looks to have a brake bridge. Were these made with a brake bride?


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 11, 2022)

Here it is


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 11, 2022)

Looks like a 26"...? I've not seen that frame with a brake bridge. Would have to check s/n and catalog years to see if a handbrake was an option. Skipper makes me think low end single speed though.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

That's a total freak of nature. 🤣 A slight factory whoopsie is what I'm thinking.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 11, 2022)

The thumbnail of this bike cought my attention. When i clicked on it and saw the blacked out wheels and aftermarket springer, i was about to close it when i noticed brake bridge. Seller is asking $450 might be worth it if its a 1 of 1 factory mistake.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

Looks like the seller has added a lot of extra parts and the parts alone probably add up to what the asking price is at the current eBay cost For parts. None of the other twin bar bikes were ever fitted with caliper brakes. They had a two speed kick back.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the seller has added a lot of extra parts and the parts alone probably add up to what the asking price is at the current eBay cost For parts. None of the other twin bar bikes were ever fitted with caliper brakes. They had a two speed kick back.



True, ive never seen any other frame like this one with brake bridge. Im starting to want the bike just for the fact that not even urself, a living breathing schwinn encyclopedia has seen one with a brake bridge. I wounder if theres a market for the error bikes


----------



## Gordon (Dec 11, 2022)

Didn't the Skipper have a bolt on stand? That one pictured looks like a welded one.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 11, 2022)

Gordon said:


> Didn't the Skipper have a bolt on stand? That one pictured looks like a welded one.



Good eye man, i hadnt even thought of looking at the kickstand. Yes it does have a welded on kickstand. I wish it had the continues twin bars


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 11, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 1749331



The straight bars looks too low on the frame something wonkey going on. Some one fabricated this


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

The 1961 Flying Star twin bar had a built-in stand, but no flat fender/brake bridge.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The straight bars looks too low on the frame something wonkey going on. Some one fabricated this



Yeah, I have to agree, fabricated.
Without having detailed photos of the welds, my best guess was somebody started with a Flying Star frame and replicated the regular single straight bar placement with some twin bars. I wondered and had to look at other examples....The 26" Tornado frame's twin bars do sit below the lower bearing cup like the frame in question, but at the rear they almost touch the top tube and seat stays. The frame in question has the twin bars roughly an inch and a half below the top tube.

This post basically turned into a compilation of what the posted Skipper frame is not. Lol








The Flying Star was shot down when I scoured for photos of the actual bike and I couldn't find any single tube versions with a welded on kickstand.



The 24" Tornado frame gets pretty close with the position of the twin bars, but it has that short headtube....


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm thinking maybe that started out as a 1955-56 Flying Star. The twin bars and stand tube were added.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'm thinking maybe that started out as a 1955-56 Flying Star. The twin bars and stand tube were added.
> 
> View attachment 1749674



That stowed kickstand angle is sitting pretty wonky too isn't it...? Could be at a partially stowed position.
Could also be any of the other stubby seat stay frames with straight bar mods and brake bridge mod.  Won't know for sure without some proper inspection, possibly sanding down to bare metal.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> That stowed kickstand angle is sitting pretty wonky too isn't it...? Could be at a partially stowed position.
> Could also be any of the other stubby seat stay frames with straight bar mods and brake bridge mod.  Won't know for sure without some proper inspection, possibly sanding down to bare metal.




What other models with a flat brake/fender bridge would be easier than just welding on three tubes to the Flying Star? The Twin bars are for sure lower than an original twin bar. I'm sure there are some people that would go about this build all backwards and the hard way and then even adding the flat brake bridge. Taking a FS frame that looks half way finished and then finishing it off with the cool twin bars and a good kickstand would be the most logical build IMO. I never understood why so many people actually converted a boys to girls or a girls to a boys frame. It seems like such an unnecessary waste of time and energy. 🤣


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2022)

Really curious why the Flying Star came with the brake/bridge eventho it came with  Bendix 2 spd coaster, was a SA 3 spd handbrake a option?


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The straight bars looks too low on the frame something wonkey going on. Some one fabricated this



You may be right, ill be honest and say I dont know $H*t about these frames. I know about them but if someone showed me a look-a-like frame i wouldnt be able to tell if the bars were lower or any of that. What I can say is i will go see bike on tuesday and take lots of pics. To have you guys weigh in. I know just enough about these straight bar frames to get my ass in trouble.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> You may be right, ill be honest and say I dont know $H*t about these frames. I know about them but if someone showed me a look-a-like frame i wouldnt be able to tell if the bars were lower or any of that. What I can say is i will go see bike on tuesday and take lots of pics. To have you guys weigh in. I know just enough about these straight bar frames to get my ass in trouble.




Definitely get the serial number. Those flat fender/brake bridges were brazed on from 1954 thru 1961, so they will be really clean and have no visible welds. Starting with the 1962 models they were electro-welded.

1961 Flying Star for comparison.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The straight bars looks too low on the frame something wonkey going on. Some one fabricated this



I see now what u mean by straigh bar to low. Arrow#1 if you measure from where top tube meets the seat post tube, to where the double straight bars meet the seat post tube. It looks to sits farther away 
Please also notice where the straight bars meet the headtube, Arrow#2 notice how the straight bar ends seem to end farther away from headtube.

I asked seller to send more picks of detailed areas tomorrow. Hopefully we get an awnser tomorrow


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 11, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> I see now what u mean by straigh bar to low. Arrow#1 if you measure from where top tube meets the seat post tube, to where the double straight bars meet the seat post tube. It looks to sits farther away View attachment 1749763
> Please also notice where the straight bars meet the headtube, Arrow#2 notice how the straight bar ends seem to end farther away from headtube.
> 
> I asked seller to send more picks of detailed areas tomorrow. Hopefully we get an awnser tomorrow



He faked the bike using a Flying star.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 12, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> He faked the bike using a Flying star.



I dont think seller faked it since he isnt pushing the "i got a rare 3 speed straightbar angle" plus he isnt pretending to know anything about this bike really. He demeanor is like "i got an old schwinn" & "i want 450". But hey that isnt to say its for sure real!!!! Someone could have customized frame before it even reached current owners hands. I hope to find out later today.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 12, 2022)

_it be neat if its a legitimate frame, since imo schwinn F*** UP by not adding the welded kickstand to these straight bar frames_


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 12, 2022)

I have a few Schwinn middleweights but none with the duck bill fenders.  Balloon springer fork w/ fender on a middleweight frame?


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 12, 2022)

I have a straight bar frame with the “detachable” kickstand.  But it’s an early Hornet.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 12, 2022)

mrg said:


> Really curious why the Flying Star came with the brake/bridge eventho it came with  Bendix 2 spd coaster, was a SA 3 spd handbrake a option?View attachment 1749757View attachment 1749758



Interestingly enough, the fork on both of these appears to be set up for handbrake too. From memory, I'd say I've seen more of these original coaster 2spds on frame/fork platforms ready for both handbrakes.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 12, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I have a few Schwinn middleweights but none with the duck bill fenders.  Balloon springer fork w/ fender on a middleweight frame?



Yeah, not very much on that bike is original.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 12, 2022)

Quick question guys? Has anyone come accross any schwinn frames or schwinn parts that are not suppose to exist? I ask since i would imagine schwinn workers might of had friends or family wanting certain features that werent available as normal production parts. I would totally think that maybe some of these workers on their breaks or lunch time might of made certain custom parts using schwinns equipment. Im not saying thats what this is!!!! Im just asking since i know if it was me working at schwinn back then id be making custom parts every chance i got.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2022)

This bike did not come from the Schwinn factory it was fabricated afterwards. This is not a one off frame or a factory mistake.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 12, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> This bike did not come from the Schwinn factory it was fabricated afterwards. This is not a one off frame or a factory mistake.



I wasnt saying thats what this frame is, i even made it a point to add that when i asked my question. I was just curious if any parts or frames that arent suppose to have been made show up made correctly from the factory on someones lunch time or something


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> I wasnt saying thats what this frame is, i even made it a point to add that when i asked my question. I was just curious if any parts or frames that arent suppose to have been made show up made correctly from the factory on someones lunch time or something



Sorry, I understand what you were meaning. I do not think employees could work on their own projects. Schwinn was very strict on how their bikes were made and what went on each one. I think the odd ball bikes occured when they were out of a specific part and used another not normally used on that particular set up.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 12, 2022)

I can vouch for that theory, a few shops I worked at over the years things got chromed at lunch time that were never supposed to be chromed. Guys got busy at lunch time doing what we called "government jobs". I built a few myself.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 12, 2022)

Not necessarily them matching up parts on a bike that normally wouldn't be on the same bike. I meant did employee's ever for example build a 20" typhoon frame with like in a 3 speed bridge so as to make a 5 speed short frame krate. I ask because ive seen claims online that suggest certain schwinn employee's did thatat various times. I can recall seeing a bike that was a cross between a stingray and a minitwinn. The bike was the same size as a stingray with the frame matching the stingrays frame except it look to have another half frame sliced to it. And they were claiming some big wig at schwinn had it done. Similar to the stories of a grape krate being built in the 1970s


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 12, 2022)

*I know the 1st and last pic are a built frame from two donor bikes. But the 2nd pic i saw for sale claiming it was all original. That it was built like that at a factory. *


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> View attachment 1749851
> 
> View attachment 1749852
> 
> ...



All rumors and bogus claims.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 12, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> All rumors and bogus claims.



Yeah, I have not heard of any verified claims of welding mods being factory for regular production bikes either. Paramounts are the only exception, but they are a breed all they're own. 
I have absolutely seen a lot of claims made, but always on bikes that are clearly repainted, voiding any credibility. 
The factory one offs that I have seen verified usually involve paint(not as a normal option) or parts swaps. Take the light blue Fastback with publicity photos for example.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 12, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> All rumors and bogus claims.



You are a very knowledgeable person when it comes to these bikes, so let me ask you this question. Were the rumors of a few Grape Krate actually being built in the early 70s for birthday presents for certain employee's kids actually true or just fiction.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 12, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> You are a very knowledgeable person when it comes to these bikes, so let me ask you this question. Were the rumors of a few Grape Krate actually being built in the early 70s for birthday presents for certain employee's kids actually true or just fiction.




Fiction









						The Schwinn Grape Krate is back with a limited edition run of just 500 bikes
					

One of the most elusive Schwinn Krate bikes is back. The Grape Krate is here in its purple glory, but only for a limited time.




					bikerumor.com


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 12, 2022)

Link to the page in the 1968 Schwinn brochure showing their Mini-Twinn. I read somewhere that about 1,000 were built this one year only.





__





						Loading…
					





					waterfordbikes.com


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 13, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Link to the page in the 1968 Schwinn brochure showing their Mini-Twinn. I read somewhere that about 1,000 were built this one year only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly have seen way more of these than I expected to see once I learned about the one year only fact. In 10 years I’ve had to have seen at least 20-30 different ones. Several being for sale locally!


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 13, 2022)

Ok guys here are the pictures of the skipper!!!! What do u guys think


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 13, 2022)

Did you get a serial number?


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 13, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Did you get a serial number?



I f***** up and forgot to ask him for it, he actually went outta his way to go to his storage today to take pics.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 13, 2022)

I was hoping someone here can definitely tell me if its legit so i can go purchase tomorrow


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 13, 2022)

It is definitely repainted....and not worth the gamble of attempting to legitimize. I wouldn't put more than $75 out for the frame and guard, IF it is something you want to build on just for the novelty. I don't imagine any return on it as an investment.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2022)

With no serial number it makes it almost impossible to say what that was or is. I looked at the front chain guard mounting tab on the BB shell and that L type showed up on my 1962 built Corvettes with the November 61 serial numbers. My 61 built Corvettes had just a flat piece and they were brazed on. The L version tab was electro-welded. I'm even more confused after seeing that.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> With no serial number it makes it almost impossible to say what that was or is. I looked at the front chain guard mounting tab on the BB shell and that L type showed up on my 1962 built Corvettes with the November 61 serial numbers. My 61 built Corvettes had just a flat piece and they were brazed on. The L version tab was electro-welded. I'm even more confused after seeing that.



F*** i hate to bother the guy asking for serial number, but thats better than overpaying for someones custom project. So im hopping some of you guys are on the forum at around 5 tomorrow. Ill go see bike and get Serial Number then post it on here and hope someone can give me a definite awnser so i can pull the trigger and buy the bike or pass on it altogether


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2022)

I really dislike Black bikes when trying to ID the details. I just started wondering what other bikes this could have been originally. My thoughts were the only thing this could be if it's a 1962 or later with the just a single top tube would be a Speedster light weight, but the downtube on those are straight. Looks like the chain stays have been reworked wider, then another good look at the seat tube joints that I noticed had been messed with also. Appears the back half of the bike was all redone at the seat post and this could actually be a modified Cantilever frame looking at the top seat post area where the top tube has been messed with. The twin bars were dropped lower than an original to probably take care of the mess from cutting off the cantilever bars. Pretty extensive modification if it was. Cool frame for a modified Cantilever though.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I really dislike Black bikes when trying to ID the details. I just started wondering what other bikes this could have been originally. My thoughts were the only thing this could be if it's a 1962 or later with the just a single top tube would be a Speedster light weight, but the downtube on those are straight. Looks like the chain stays have been reworked wider, then another good look at the seat tube joints that I noticed had been messed with also. Appears the back half of the bike was all redone at the seat post and this could actually be a modified Cantilever frame looking at the top seat post area where the top tube has been messed with. The twin bars were dropped lower than an original to probably take care of the mess from cutting off the cantilever bars. Pretty extensive modification if it was. Cool frame for a modified Cantilever though.
> 
> View attachment 1750923



Your right it is a neat frame, but if its custom idk if i like it for $275 bucks. Seller said he would take 275 and i agreed to see it and go from there. I was really hopping this was a factory mistake of a special 1 of 1 three speed skipper


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 14, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> I was hoping someone here can definitely tell me if its legit so i can go purchase tomorrow



Not legit $50


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Your right it is a neat frame, but if its custom idk if i like it for $275 bucks. Seller said he would take 275 and i agreed to see it and go from there. I was really hopping this was a factory mistake of a special 1 of 1 three speed skipper



The bike has parts that are worth that price. If you're looking for cool frame to build up a custom that suits your taste, that would be a good one. I personally don't care for the looks as it sits now and the paint on it is trash. Again, the serial # would have been the biggest clue as to what it might have been.


----------

